# "New" 2002 A6 2.7t



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello all you feelow owners of a sick car... this is my first posting to the forum, and I apologize if my questions are repeats....
1) Is it possible to get HID fog lights? If so how and where...?
2) What is the cheapest price for the rear spoiler lip, painted?
3) What performance enhancing chips are the most efficient and most popular among A6 2.7 onwers?
That's all for now, I look forward to hearing from someone, bc franly I am a noob whne it comes to nice cars like audis.


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

1> a friend of mine sells them I need to ask him how much they are
2> ebay
3> check with kmd tuning most chips will give you 308hp and 384 tq
good luck with the car


----------



## bobby2478 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "New" 2002 A6 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

2) I just bought one from this guy on Ebay, looks very nice and I got it for about $260 painted and shipped to my door.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...58641


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: "New" 2002 A6 2.7t (bobby2478)*

Thanks man, this is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: "New" 2002 A6 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

Welcome and congrats on the new ride!








GIAC-X....
Put's a smile on your face every day!








I prefer it as it can be OBD flashed.
My 2c. 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: "New" 2002 A6 2.7t (TwinTurboJD)*

Hey Twin
I bought mine from these guys. Not the best in the world, but the paint job was great and quality is good for the price. I only 3M-ed mine down, but everyone seems to suggest the best way is to drill and bolt it.
http://www.spoilerdepot.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

